# Eugenonagain has not left the forum



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'd like to report that eugenonagain - a fairly recent, but unpopular member - has _not_ left the forum. I'm not sure of the exact situation or if he will leave in the future...or not leave.

Since he isn't leaving it's possible that he will be logged in when reading all the expressions of relief, elation, eulogy, disappointment, irritation etc. It's possible that he was/is a popular poster with some useful insights or possibly a stone-in-the-shoe who will not be missed (should he leave, or announce his departure, in the future).

At the end of the show t-shirts will be available in the lobby and refreshments in the kiosk.

:tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not sure whether to :clap:, :scold: or


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh no ... this means that we might have to experience another 2,242 threads just like this one ... :lol:

This general chit chat thread has been moved to Community Forum.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Eugeneonagain is still here? C'mon folks, get those pitchforks and torches. Something's gotta be done about this!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

How long, O eugeneonagain, will you abuse our patience? At any rate I must implore you to reconsider this most unfortunate decision.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bravo! It would be a shame for Eugene to leave and thus invalidate the second part of his name for all future readers of his posts.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> Bravo! It would be a shame for Eugene to leave and thus invalidate the second part of his name for all future readers of his posts.


Perhaps he ought to be careful lest he should be damned to cruise these forums till the end times.


----------

